# Boat Detailing



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

From your basic wash to oxidation removal, interior cleaning, fabric protection, metal polishing, glass treatment, and sanitizing of mattresses, life vest, and interior. FREE ESTIMATES!



I have been in the cleaning industry for the past 6 years with over 4 years of detailing experience.



15% OFF all services just PM for more info


----------

